# tunnels for giant rabbits



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i was always a bit miffed that no tunnel was found in any pet shop big enough for the giant breed rabbits.
yesterday me and a friend went to a boot sale and i came along the childrens tunnels that go into a tent on a stall, my friend said that would be great for your giants.
so i got it for £2!!!!!
they love it!!

heres what i mean for those who dont have children and unsure what im on about Brand New Childrens Pop up Play Tunnel & Dome Tent Set on eBay (end time 12-Aug-09 22:02:24 BST)


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

aHH BLESS MY MATE TO A BUILDERS DEPO AND HAD A LOOK ALSO. THEY DO DO UNDERGROUNG LARGE TUNNELS THATTHEY USUSALLY USE FOR BURYING PIPEWORK.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

sullivan said:


> aHH BLESS MY MATE TO A BUILDERS DEPO AND HAD A LOOK ALSO. THEY DO DO UNDERGROUNG LARGE TUNNELS THATTHEY USUSALLY USE FOR BURYING PIPEWORK.


i am trying to find something very wide but only about a ft n half long to go in there pens, maybe i should go to builders yard lol


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes she just cut them into the sizes she wanted with a saw.


----------

